

Ask HN: How can I start a small software shop? - max-a

Hi!<p>I am first year electronic engineering student from Poland. I really like web development, had worked on handful of small projects and I feel I could start doing software for local customers.<p>I have moved in here six months ago, currently I have no business contacts, except for rather large network of software engineering students.<p>Dear HN, where should I start to get at least mildly successful?
======
sillysaurus3
Are you sure you want to? What I mean is, are you sure you want to become a
salesman rather than a web developer?

~~~
basicallydan
I think when he says "shop" he means it on the sense that an "auto shop" is a
place that makes or fixes cars. So I think he's talking about starting a small
bespoke software company.

OP can you confirm this? If so it sounds like you're half way there with your
experience!

~~~
max-a
That is exactly what I mean. English is not my native language so maybe I was
a little bit ambiguous.

------
nols
Where is "here" specifically?

~~~
max-a
It's a major city in Poland. Competition here is quite big, however I am not
planning on fighting them, obviously.

